# The Learning Curve



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

After years of field time and effort I am finally getting better at finding Duskies on my local mountain. A huge part of that is getting to know the place as much as it is finally understanding the grouse's behavior and preferred habitat. But that is clearly not enough learning.

I'm 4 for 4 when it comes to finding grouse on my outings this year on the hill (not so lucky in the Boulders yet). I've honed in several spots that seem reliable and rather ideal habitat. That said, I'm only 1 for 4 in bringing home dinner.

So time to share some of the newer lessons:

1) I'm better at gauging shot distance at the beginning of a hunt than after 5+ miles of cross country hiking. 
Missed 3 shots today. Given my chokes are set when I start hiking I found I underestimated distance twice and missed. I'm good to 25-35 yards with my current tandem choke setup but I fear I missed two shots that were more like 45-50 yards in hindsight. I've chosen not to take shots multiple times this year because of distance but that was always with fresh feet and eyes; evidently fatigue clouds my judgement a bit.​
2) Despite conventional wisdom duskies do flush uphill on occassion
Never saw it until this morning and evidently I had unintentionally trained myself to orient my response for downhill flushes. Didn't bode well for the first covey I got into. In addition, the uphill fliers got higher than I had ever seen. I just didn't expect forest chickens to climb in altitude like that.​
3) Boot up at home and assemble O/U before getting to desired spot
After years of joking about seeing more grouse on backpacking trips and driving dirt roads it finally bit me in the arse. I was turning a subtle corner on the road about a half mile from where I planned to start and there was the biggest covey I have ever seen lolly gagging on their way to breakfast. By the time I reversed, parked and assembled my shotgun they had gone solo and hid pretty well. 2 of the 3 flushed uphill, hence lesson #2. 
Got one failed shot in as a dusky did their best to apply the 5 Ds of Dodgeball; okay, it mostly dipped behind a pine at the last second.​
4) Hunting will always remind me to be humble and enjoy the bigger picture.

Love this hobby. Its satisfying to gain the competence to predict places to find the birds but I'd be lying if I didn't admit the mistakes and learning curve are frustrating at times. There is a lot of skill in knowing ideal locations to hunt, how to move through the woods, what ammunition and chokes to use and when, how season and vegetation affects shot options and setup, and how to gauge shot distance in the blink of an eye. I'm clearly in the early stages of acquiring those skills but grateful for the journey. And I seem to be at the point in which I have to personalize the generic information I've gleaned from books and research.

At the end of the day we get to hunt in some amazing places.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I really like this post. I love grouse hunting. I love grouse eating. This year I haven’t had great luck at getting into birds. I scouted some new areas this spring and they all held good numbers of birds. The times I’ve been out this fall looking for them I get skunked. I know they are there because my neighbor is hunting deer there on his muzzy hunt and he has gotten into a few coveys each trip. They just aren’t in my path when I’m out. I usually hunt mornings but this year have been limited to evenings and me and the birds just haven’t connected much this fall.

I’ll admit sometimes it gets frustrating with all the social media posts where it seems people shoot birds all day long and never miss. Then you go out and hike miles and miles just to miss on the only shot you take. Anyways, the view ain’t bad and the dog still has fun. The 11 year old kid tagging along even says it’s fun.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your insights. I can't figure the suckers out, so I've moved on to chukar hunting for the year.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post. 

One thing that I do is carry two loads. For instance, let's say that 1 ounce of 6s holds reasonable pattern density for clean kills to 35 yards through whatever is in your gun and that's what is you load with most of the time. It would be cumbersome to change chokes every time you walk into a habitat that might offer longer shots. However, you can increase pattern density by simply changing out your shells to say 1 1/8 ounce 6's or even 1 1/4 ounce effectively increasing your range through the same choke.

I change shells often throughout the day when hunting grouse with a double gun. 
It would be more difficult in an auto or a pump, and maybe you're better off just accepting the limitation of 35 yards or whatever.

Maybe its useless information or perhaps it's something to think over.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Bret said:


> Great post.
> 
> One thing that I do is carry two loads. For instance, let's say that 1 ounce of 6s holds reasonable pattern density for clean kills to 35 yards through whatever is in your gun and that's what is you load with most of the time. It would be cumbersome to change chokes every time you walk into a habitat that might offer longer shots. However, you can increase pattern density by simply changing out your shells to say 1 1/8 ounce 6's or even 1 1/4 ounce effectively increasing your range through the same choke.
> 
> ...


I definitely appreciate that info. I've been carrying two loads but rarely change them out. I need to start playing with that setup more. Plus, I think I should look at the ammunition options in different weights, as you highlight, instead of just carrying two different pellet sizes.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. There is interesting info about the average shot count here. Ballance that with choke and energy and you have something great.

http://shotshell.drundel.com/pelletcount.htm


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I definitely appreciate that info. I've been carrying two loads but rarely change them out. I need to start playing with that setup more. Plus, I think I should look at the ammunition options in different weights, as you highlight, instead of just carrying two different pellet sizes.


Naaa...you guys are giving this way too much thought! All ya got to do it empty your gun at any flying game bird from 5 feet to 70 yards! Flying behind a pine tree...send a volley of lead into the pine where you think it flew; flying wide at 60 yards...hell, just give it a good 15' lead and fire off as many shells as the gun holds! The best bird hunters don't even pick out a bird until the gun is half empty!

"When there is lead in the air, there is hope in the heart!" (*trademark->Airborne) :grin:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Naaa...you guys are giving this way too much thought! All ya got to do it empty your gun at any flying game bird from 5 feet to 70 yards! Flying behind a pine tree...send a volley of lead into the pine where you think it flew; flying wide at 60 yards...hell, just give it a good 15' lead and fire off as many shells as the gun holds! The best bird hunters don't even pick out a bird until the gun is half empty!
> 
> "When there is lead in the air, there is hope in the heart!" (*trademark->Airborne) :grin:


Well said Airborne , but really, it is OK to ground pound 'em or off a branch! All this talk of loads and shot count, blah, blah is just plan silly. Just load 'er up with 7 1/2's and go hunting.
And if you are hunting grouse and you are on a dirt road in the hills with your gun still in the case ...well, you just ain't hunting grouse.:smile:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Five birds in two hours last night between me and the 12 year old... fast enough action to even keep the youngest ones entertained!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> .
> And if you are hunting grouse and you are on a dirt road in the hills with your gun still in the case ...well, you just ain't hunting grouse.:smile:


Truth!


----------

